# Help? :(



## Jadeleanne04 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey. In march 2014 i had my appendix removed causing 2 infections in which i needed a drain. 2 month later i had gastritis and from then on its been hell. I have a chronic gnawing hunger pain not lessened by food. I can eat and eat and it doesnt do anything. I have tried acid reducing tablets such as omaprazole and lansaprazole and raniidine with no luck. J had another endoscopy which shown no gastritis this time i had a breath test negative a 24 hour ph test negative and bloods to see if i was diabetic or anythinf else again negative. The doctora are now saying ita visceral hypersensitivity my nerves are basically over sensitive. I was put on ampytripiline which didnt help but helped me sleep a little better and even tried pregabalin but still no use :,( everyday is a constant struggle and i dont know what to do. I have been referred to see a pain pyschologist but i feel the doctors dont know what else to do and have given up on me. I made a complaint to the hosp and they made out i have tried every medication out there and i didnt need anymore tests im so angry and upset i dont wanna live like this forever its been 2 years and its effecting my whole life. Surely it must be something? Any help.please?  and ive always tried eating different foods to see if its that but doesnt seem to be


----------

